# Radon Swoop 175 - welches BJ ist das?



## luftschaukel (9. August 2017)

Hallo Radon Experten!
Könnt ihr mir sagen, aus welchem
Bj. der Rahmen stammt? 
Lt. Verkäufer soll da ein Dämpfer mit 216x63 rein. 
Stimmt das? 
Ist Rahmengröße S.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2017)

Hi,

der Rahmen ist aus 2013/2014, 216x63 ist korrekt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (9. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info! [emoji1360]
Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht für die Drehmomente für die Lager und technischen Details (zB Innenlager, Steuersatz usw.) 
Wie ist denn die Lagerbuchsenbreite? Leider war beim Rahmen kein Dämpfer bei.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. August 2017)

Dämpferbuchsenbreite mein ich natürlich [emoji6]


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. August 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info! [emoji1360]
> Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht für die Drehmomente für die Lager und technischen Details (zB Innenlager, Steuersatz usw.)
> Wie ist denn die Lagerbuchsenbreite? Leider war beim Rahmen kein Dämpfer bei.



Hi,

hier findest Du eine Übersicht zu den Drehmomenten, Du benötigst für das SWOOP 175 22,2er Buchsen.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../die-richtigen-drehmomente-fuer-mein-fahrrad/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## luftschaukel (10. August 2017)

Merci Andi! [emoji1360]


----------



## luftschaukel (11. August 2017)

Ich möchte gerne eine 160mm Gabel verbauen. Gibts da Probleme mit der Geo? 
Weil ab Werk war ja eine 180mm Gabel drin. [emoji848]


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne eine 160mm Gabel verbauen. Gibts da Probleme mit der Geo?
> Weil ab Werk war ja eine 180mm Gabel drin. [emoji848]



Hi,

ja das wird sich negativ auf das gesamte Bike auswirken. Tretlager zu tief usw.....

Wenn überhaupt, schau lieber in Richtung 170mm wie zB. Rock Shox Lyric etc.

Grüße, Uli.


----------



## luftschaukel (11. August 2017)

Also wär eine Lyric mit 170mm als 26" das Minimum an Federweg, ohne die Geo groß zu beeinflussen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Also wär eine Lyric mit 170mm als 26" das Minimum an Federweg, ohne die Geo groß zu beeinflussen?



Ja richtig. War auch so in einem Model spezifiziert. Siehe Anlage.

Grüße Uli


----------



## luftschaukel (11. August 2017)

Danke! Danke! 
Wird jetzt entweder eine Lyrik oder Fox36 Float. [emoji1360]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (13. August 2017)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen zu den Dämpferbuchsen. 
Haben diese unten und oben die selben Maße? 
Die breite sieht so unterschiedlich aus. 

Leider finde ich keinen passenden Steuersatz. Irgendwie passen die Maße nicht mit den in diversen Onlineshops. 
Habe oben 43 und 52 unten Innendurchmesser gemessen.  
Stehe da auf dem Schlauch. 
Gabel ist auch Tarped, wird eine Lyrik werden.


----------



## Themeankitty (13. August 2017)

Dämpferbuchsenmaße: 22,2x8 oben und unten


----------



## luftschaukel (13. August 2017)

Danke! [emoji1360]


----------



## luftschaukel (26. August 2017)

So, es geht voran:
Alle Lager am Hinterbau getauscht, läuft jetzt ganz geschmeidig. [emoji6]






Wenn ich nur einen Steuersatz hätte, dann wär Junior heute Abend happy, da dann das Radl fertig wär.


----------



## bikehasi (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe noch mal ne Frage zu der Dämpferbuchsenbreite, ich habe den grün schwarzen Rahmen also von 14/15. Bei mir ist die obere Einbaubreite nur 19,2 mm? Muss ich mir sorgen machen? Wegen Verzug oder sind das Fertigungstoleranzen? Wollte jetzt eh Huber Buchsen verbauen, die kann ich ja individuell anfertigen lassen.
Danke


----------



## luftschaukel (19. Dezember 2017)

Hm...
Soweit ich weis, sollte oben auch 22,2x8 sein. 
Wie ist denn dein unteres Maß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehasi (19. Dezember 2017)

22,2 das passt aber oben ist eben schmäler


----------



## luftschaukel (19. Dezember 2017)

Merkwürdig. Die Wippe verläuft parallel? Da ist nix krum?


----------



## bikehasi (19. Dezember 2017)

Soweit ich das sehen kann läuft das parallel, werde mal die Drehmomente checken....mal sehen wie dann aussieht...


----------



## bikehasi (20. Dezember 2017)

So ich glaube das Problem ist lokalisiert das eine Lager an der Wippe ist nicht auf Anschlag. Das werde ich jetzt korrigieren und dann sollten oben die 22,2 auch wieder passen.
Ein Frage hätte ich noch, auf den jeweiligen Innenseiten der Wippe hinten wo sie mit der Sitzstrebe verschraubt ist, da sind keine Kappen so wie bei der wippe am Hauptrahmen oder irgendwelche Unterlegscheiben oder?


----------

